# Ajustar voltimetro digital con 7107



## JERONIMO (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola, como ya sabeis conseguí montar la fuente de alimentacion (+5,-5) gracias a vuestros consejos.
Ahora ya he montado el voltimetro digtal con el 7107.
Los problemas han empezado ahora otra vez. no consigo que el voltimetro marque 00.0 en vacio.
He comprobado el circuito antes de poner el 7107 y de conectarlo, nohay cortos ni falsas conexiones.
He manejado el 7107 con la pulsera antiestatica.
Al dar +5v  a la pata 37 del 7107, se encienden todos los segmentos de los displays.
He ajustado a 1v la tension enla patas 35 y 36 del 7107.
Si meto una tension de 0.5v a medir, el voltimetro mide lo que quiere.
Adjunto envio esque ma del voltimetro y de la fuente.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 30, 2009)

Ese voltimetro tal y como esta ahi solo mide hasta 200mV debes usar divisores de tension para aplicarle mas tension, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## mcrven (Mar 30, 2009)

Jerónimo, leete un poco lo que muestran en este link: http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/014/

Saludos:


----------



## mcrven (Mar 30, 2009)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Jerónimo, leete un poco lo que muestran en este link: http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/014/
> 
> Saludos:



Aquí tienes otro: http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php

El problema no está en el diagrama, sino en los detalles contructivos. En ambos enlaces muestra cómo se debe adaptar la entrada para diferentes escalas.

HAY QUE LEER.

Y en este link: http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/instrumental/voltimetro-icl7107-t235596.html se trata el problema también.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 30, 2009)

Lo armaste en protoboard? si es así, ahí está tu problema... me pasó lo mismo hasta que lo armé bien en una placa.

Acá está el pcb que armé si te interesa...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/

Saludos


----------



## shadow_x (Abr 22, 2009)

saludos; ya arme el 7107 en mi protoboard; arme una fuente para el mismo de +-5v pero no me prenden los displays  le puse resistencias de 1k entre los display's y +5v como em enseñaron a pesar de que en esta pagina http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/014/ y en la mayoria diseños que he visto no usan resistencias; ya cheque las ocnecciones y aun no obtengo nada. ¿que puede estar mal?


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Abr 22, 2009)

entonces lea el datasheet hay aparecera el uso tipico y esta el esquima para 200mV tienes que colocar resisntecias como el voltimetro de mariano que tiene un resisntecia de 1M para leer mas o menos 200V


----------



## shadow_x (Abr 26, 2009)

ya lo arme en la protoboard y me da 81.3 para una pila kque tiene 1.3v :S sera por la protoboard? a alguien ya le salio?


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Abr 26, 2009)

ajusta  el potenciometro hasta que te de lo que debe ser


----------



## shadow_x (Abr 27, 2009)

lo ago pero me marca -1 (el extremo izquierdo) y si le pongo una pila de 9v me marca igual


----------



## shadow_x (May 23, 2009)

use otro diagrama y salio en la protoboard pero ahora lo arme en PCB pero no me sale, me salen unos numeros raros aunque no conecte nada :S anexo el diagrama que use y el diseño que hice para ver si alguien me puede ayudar y ver mis errores.


----------



## electricerc (Jun 2, 2009)

conecta la pata 32y 35 a la pata 21 y tendras buenos resultados esto con el objeto de formar un divisorde voltage y puedas ajustar a cero y tus lecturas estaran listas


----------



## hudi (Sep 11, 2009)

revisa la configuracion del reloj del IC 7107, mira que tengas bien conectado las resistecia y el condensador, tambien mira que los valores sea correctos(100K y 100pF)


----------



## SETTECASSE (Oct 21, 2009)

hola amigo el problema que tenes de que te marca cualquier cosa se debe a que no has colocado el circuito de division de escala.


----------



## luvapi (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola amigo, a que te refieres con el division de escala tengo el mismo pbm, salen puros numeros raros sin conectar nada...


----------



## oronle (Ago 28, 2011)

hola!! ami me pasa lo mismo
yo hice un voltimetro con un icl7107 en un protoboard pero  marca cualquier cosa menos números y cuando le pongo en la entrada algún voltaje marca 888 ya compre todo nuevo y hace lo mismo 
que pude ser?


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 7, 2011)

Hola a tod@s!! Yo también tengo montado un voltímetro en mi protoboard. El problema es que no sé cómo debo ajustarlo correctamente. 
Si alguien me pudiera ayudar. Este es el circuito:








Gracias! Un saludo!!

En este documento creo que se verá mejor:


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 9, 2011)

Hola de nuevo! Me gustaría aclarar que en este voltímetro digital he sustituido los 3 transistores BC557 por unos BC559B. No creo

que tenga nada que ver este cambio con el hecho de que no permita ajustar los displays a "0".
Sino estoy mal informado, debo juntar las entradas (+ y -) del voltímetro y ajustar el potenciómetro RV1 lentamente hasta que marquen "0" los displays. Pero creanme, no hay manera. Les agradecería mucho si me hecharan una mano!!

Gracias, un saludo!!


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 10, 2011)

He conseguido ajustar a "0" el voltímetro. Pero ahora cuando le meto 3V en la entrada, los displays me marcan EE.E, como si estuviera en sobreescala. ¿Alguien sabe qué se debe hacer en estos casos?

Gracias!! Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2011)

DanielNR dijo:


> He conseguido ajustar a "0" el voltímetro. Pero ahora cuando le meto 3V en la entrada, los displays me marcan EE.E, como si estuviera en sobreescala. ¿Alguien sabe qué se debe hacer en estos casos?
> 
> Gracias!! Saludos!!



¿ Que relación de divisor resistivo estas empleando ?
El conversor AD solo admite 999V en la entrada y con mas de 999mV o menos de -99mV el display indica "EEE"

*CA3162*

*Ajuste:*


> NOTES:
> 1. Apply 0V across V11 to V10. Adjust zero potentiometer to give 000mV reading. Apply 900mV to input and adjust gain potentiometer to
> give 900mV reading.


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 10, 2011)

¿Te refieres a las resistencias que he puesto en el divisor de tensión? Si es así, son las siguientes:

R1=680KΩ, R2=1MΩ, R3=6K8
C1=10nF

Sino estoy equivocado este divisor en concreto tiene una relación de 100 a 1. Es decir, que la tensión que llega a la entrada del pin 11 es la centésima parte de la que llega a la entrada de R1 del voltímetro. Si estoy comentiendo algún error no duden en hacérmelo saber.

Gracias y un saludo!!


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 11, 2011)

Creo que ya sé lo que sucede con mi voltímetro digital. Resulta que el culpable de mis "calenturas de cabeza" no es otro que el condensador de 220 nF (C4). Este condensador debe de ser de 1% de tolerancia. De lo contrario el voltímetro funcionará pero tardará mucho tiempo en indicar el valor real. El problema es que cuando fui a varias tiendas de venta de componentes electrónicos, de mi zona (Barcelona, España), me dijeron que me sería muy difícil conseguir este tipo de condensador en concreto y que se utiliza a nivel industrial. 
No sé si será cierto, pero si alguien me pudiera facilitar alguna dirección de alguna tienda donde pudiera comprar este tipo de condensador (que esté por mi zona), o incluso alguna web donde poder comprarlo "online", les estaría eternamente agradecido.

Gracias como siempre!! Un saludo!!


----------



## melagain (May 8, 2012)

Tengo un problema con el con el circuito, funciona muy bien con voltajes hasta de 400V, pero necesito medir hasta 800V, cuando los mido (800V)el valor inicial es de aprox. 800V, pero se va incrementando a razon de un V por segundo si se mantiene midiendo.
La resistencia para esta escala es de 1M, supongo q probablemente sea la potencia de disipacion de la resistencia(1/4W) pero probe con una de 1/2W y aun tengo el problema.
No he podido encontrar una de mayor potencia y de 1M


----------

